# RGH 3.0 chipless mod on winchester



## vstar950 (Dec 4, 2021)

There are others boards modded, but I do not speak anything other than english. If somebody can translate this, and other vids this would be awesome!


----------



## godreborn (Dec 4, 2021)

thought winchester boards required a cpu swap.


----------



## vstar950 (Dec 4, 2021)

Never heard of that. But this is the new way of modding 360s. Chipless is the way to go.


----------



## cowboy619 (Dec 5, 2021)

Winchester can’t be reset glitch hacked period. Video is a fake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## godreborn (Dec 5, 2021)

cowboy619 said:


> Winchester can’t be reset glitch hacked period. Video is a fake
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought it could with the cpu swap, which is why I mentioned it, but it's not practical.


----------



## vstar950 (Dec 13, 2021)

Can you back that up with your experience and facts of you doing exactly what this guy did? Anyone can state anything is a fake with no facts. Perhaps a video that shows proof of your experience in this and attempt to do exactly this the way he does. I think the people would like to see your proof. I know I would.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 15, 2021)

I'd say read through the YT comments if you want your proof.

Also, 3 minute video showing a Winchester being RGH'd...
Idk mate, Youtube is known to have liars on there clickbaiting for views.


----------

